
Ask HN: Does this exist yet? UGC video clearinghouse for protests/etc. - joshwa
I was inspired by OSINTHK&#x27;s work during the protests in HK--assembling multiple videos of single incidents to provide as much context&#x2F;evidence to fight the public relations battle.<p>I&#x27;m sure something like this must exist already--a collaborative public OSINT platform for correlating UGC by timestamp and location? Where users can upload video and based on the metadata you cluster them into incidents, add additional info, tags, etc.<p>(if it doesn&#x27;t exist, it seems like it should)
======
Mrtierne
I think the problem you’ll run into is getting people to upload.

